# A Memory Of Light WOT Final Cover.



## nojyeloot (May 3, 2012)

Placed at the bottom of the post, for folks who don't want a "potential" spoiler. *Pls don't post any spoilers unless they're "concealed". *
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

It's not Darrell K. Sweet-esque, but still pretty dang cool.


----------



## brynotherhino (May 3, 2012)

Good grief I cannot wait for this book!!!! Im on my 3rd read of the series and keep finding new things haha.


----------



## nojyeloot (May 3, 2012)

brynotherhino said:


> Good grief I cannot wait for this book!!!! Im on my 3rd read of the series and keep finding new things haha.



Me. Too. I'm on CoT... almost done. LOVING it.


----------



## myrtorp (May 4, 2012)

I just started on Crossroads of Twilight, im on my first read through! Great series indeed!


----------



## st2012 (May 4, 2012)

I started reading this when I was a teenager and left off after Crossroads of Twilight. Now that the series is complete I think I'll start reading again. I enjoy Sandersons work Immensely so that's all the more motivation.


----------



## nojyeloot (May 4, 2012)

myrtorp said:


> I just started on Crossroads of Twilight, im on my first read through! Great series indeed!



Awesome. The ending is great, but wait till you get to KoD... it's action _packed_



st2012 said:


> I started reading this when I was a teenager and left off after Crossroads of Twilight. Now that the series is complete I think I'll start reading again. I enjoy Sandersons work Immensely so that's all the more motivation.



Good idea. I love Sanderson too (mistborn series).


----------



## texshred777 (May 4, 2012)

I'm so excited for this book to arrive. I'm on a re-read now in preparation. On Path of Daggers. 

I'm glad there's a different artist doing the covers, I always hated the previous cover art. Did Seamoas Gallagher do this one as well, or just did he just do the ebook alternate covers?


----------



## nojyeloot (May 4, 2012)

texshred777 said:


> I'm so excited for this book to arrive. I'm on a re-read now in preparation. On Path of Daggers.
> 
> I'm glad there's a different artist doing the covers, I always hated the previous cover art. Did Seamoas Gallagher do this one as well, or just did he just do the ebook alternate covers?



Well, Darrell Sweet _died_, so Michael Whelan took the reigns.

Admittedly, I usually like Whelan's style much more, and in fact didn't really like Sweet's style, but over the many years it's grown on me so much so that I'm sad aMoL doesn't have a Sweet-esque cover. 

All in all, I do really like it.


----------



## Bobo (May 4, 2012)

I started reading what I think was the first book in this series years ago, but got sidetracked I guess. I just remember something about a kin slayer. I would ask opionions on whether I should read this series, but I think the only answers I will get are yes lol.


----------



## texshred777 (May 5, 2012)

Bobo said:


> I started reading what I think was the first book in this series years ago, but got sidetracked I guess. I just remember something about a kin slayer. I would ask opionions on whether I should read this series, but I think the only answers I will get are yes lol.



Hell yes..in my humble-yet-accurate opinion.


----------



## texshred777 (May 5, 2012)

nojyeloot said:


> Well, Darrell Sweet _died_, so Michael Whelan took the reigns.
> 
> Admittedly, I usually like Whelan's style much more, and in fact didn't really like Sweet's style, but over the many years it's grown on me so much so that I'm sad aMoL doesn't have a Sweet-esque cover.
> 
> All in all, I do really like it.



I never liked Sweet's covers. I can't tell you how many times someone saw me reading Lord of Chaos and thought it was some kind of romance novel.


----------



## nojyeloot (May 5, 2012)

texshred777 said:


> I never liked Sweet's covers. I can't tell you how many times someone saw me reading Lord of Chaos and thought it was some kind of romance novel.


 

Lololol. I went to my friend's indoor soccer game years ago and a mutual friend asked if I was reading a "Danielle Steel" novel.


----------



## Watty (May 24, 2012)

Can't wait for this one to come out!

Just finished up reading the entire series again these past two weeks...almost doesn't seem like one book is enough to tie everything up, but based on how Sanderson's done thus far, I think he'll do alright.


----------



## nojyeloot (May 24, 2012)

Just finished CoT last night. So pumped to start KoD.


----------



## Watty (Jan 7, 2013)

Sooooooooooo, it comes out tomorrow....

Contemplated taking a paid day off work to read this, but I figure I'll start when I get home and have it done in a few hours anyways. About God Damn time this series got wrapped up. I know one of my relatives refuses to read a series until all the books have been written so she doesn't have to wait. That would have been insane for this one...


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 8, 2013)

Preordered, and picking it up at noon 

Finish a book that size in a couple of hours? You're a machine.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 8, 2013)

finish a WoT book in one day? yeah right... I read FAST and it'd take me a week


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 8, 2013)

Plus, maybe it's just me, but even if I could finish it in a day, I would want to go a bit slower to absorb it, I have a feeling it'll be worth it.


----------



## Watty (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah, not to be a pompous ass about it, but I read Fast!


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 8, 2013)

Watty said:


> Yeah, not to be a pompous ass about it, but I read Fast!








 JK


----------



## Watty (Jan 8, 2013)

Naw, lol. And you just have to read the important words and not try to get overly bogged down in the details. I kind of let my "fantasy sense" fill in the blanks in terms of what happened on each page as a result, and with his writing style, it was never a huge issue to read this way. Also, I never read names in their true sense. If I can't "pronounce" it in my head after a second, I substitute something close and keep going. 

GRRM, on the other hand.... Ugh. I have to take my time with those for sure.

I think I'll actually buy this one from Amazon too, don't want to take the detour to a bookstore on my way home...


----------



## brynotherhino (Jan 8, 2013)

Just got the audiobook! I am excite!!!!!!


----------



## Watty (Jan 8, 2013)

Cheater....! Just kidding.

I could never do it because they talk soooooooo ssssslllllooooowwwww.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 8, 2013)

If the plot moved faster then the audiobooks wouldn't be such a problem.. I have always absolutely detested Jordan's writing style. Great world, first few books were great, but good GOD the guy did not believe in Occam's Razor at all


----------



## brynotherhino (Jan 8, 2013)

I know i know, but they arent going to release the ebook until April. And I am entirely to lazy to go to the bookstore. And my job this semester is driving around a ranch. I need something to keep me occupied haha. They do talk super slow, but I kinda like it for some reason.


----------



## Watty (Jan 8, 2013)

sakeido said:


> If the plot moved faster then the audiobooks wouldn't be such a problem.. I have always absolutely detested Jordan's writing style. Great world, first few books were great, but good GOD the guy did not believe in Occam's Razor at all



No ^#*# man. Those middle books were bogged down with so much unnecessary stuff it's ridiculous. We got through it though...


----------



## brynotherhino (Jan 8, 2013)

I got through it 3 times. I need a girlfriend... But not if she behaves anywhere near how most of the women in this series do. They are totally exhausting.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 8, 2013)

You can speed up the reading speed (on an iPod), but probably not good enough for Watty though, unless the Micro Machines is narrating it


----------



## Watty (Jan 8, 2013)

brynotherhino said:


> I got through it 3 times. I need a girlfriend... But not if she behaves anywhere near how most of the women in this series do. They are totally exhausting.



Same here, might have to reread the last one first though...

And I TOTALLY hear you on the female characters. Holy shit, it's like he had a harpy perched on his shoulder while writing any chapter about them...


----------



## brynotherhino (Jan 8, 2013)

The only one that doesn't drive me nuts is Min. She is awesome.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 8, 2013)

brynotherhino said:


> The only one that doesn't drive me nuts is Min. She is awesome.



+1


----------



## Watty (Jan 8, 2013)

Well, seeing as how she's basically a male character in terms of personality, yeah, not hard to see why.


----------



## brynotherhino (Jan 8, 2013)

^Kinda makes me wonder what his wife was like and if thats how he viewed women in general


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 8, 2013)

I remember reading an interview that Jordan wanted to somewhat flip the genders around, when it comes to who holds the power, in an attempt to be different (I'm paraphrasing). 

I also read that when he was writing certain characters that he would get into the part so deeply that he would actual talk and act like the person that he was writing. Padan Fain days were pretty evident, according to Harriet hahah


----------



## Watty (Jan 8, 2013)

Eh, don't know if I'd go that far, but whatever works.

Also, the whole flipping the power/gender roles just got to be ridiculous. I mean, I could understand one location (i.e. marriage knife tradition) but when all the characters exuded that sense, it just got to be annoying.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 8, 2013)

Ebou Dar, ya, I agree there. The rest of the world could chill about, regarding the ladies.

The Asha'man help balance things out a bit more though.


----------



## Watty (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah, still weird to see a ton of women written to be totally aloof given their power. I'd like to think I wouldn't be that much of an ass if I had the same abilities as these characters...lol


----------



## Watty (Jan 8, 2013)

Also, Fuck Tor and their decision not to release an eBook right away.


----------



## Watty (Jan 10, 2013)

So, how's about the top of page 704...?


----------



## brynotherhino (Jan 11, 2013)

I have no idea!!


----------



## Watty (Jan 11, 2013)

Because you haven't got that far yet, or you didn't catch what I meant by it?


----------



## brynotherhino (Jan 11, 2013)

Well mostly because I'm listening to it haha.


----------



## texshred777 (Jan 12, 2013)

brynotherhino said:


> The only one that doesn't drive me nuts is Min. She is awesome.


 
I love Min, she actually makes Rand smile. That's a hell of a woman right there.


----------



## Watty (Jan 12, 2013)

brynotherhino said:


> Well mostly because I'm listening to it haha.



Fair enough man, and they probably don't read page numbers, do they? Suffice it to say he wrote in a cliche to make the story more "hip" and modern.

And, somewhat of a spoiler, so highlight if you want to read...



Spoiler



This series had a SSSSSSHHHHHHIIIIIIITTTTTTTTT ending IMHO. I believe Jordan said that he wrote it during the process for book one, so it's not Sanderson's interpretation of the notes. After what happened in the last 100 pages or so, I think Jordan did a horrible job of summing it up; least of all for the lack of a nice, long epilogue. It's fine to kill of several main characters, but doing so with no mention of them later on is weird. It's like he said, that's the end of the conflict, good guy won, and......well nothing. I didn't bother to write anything more.

Almost makes me wonder if it was a gag and there's actually a short conclusion forth coming. Hell, if Bioware was willing to do it for Mass Effect 3, why not do it for this.


----------



## myrtorp (Jan 24, 2015)

I just started on it HOLY CRAP I cant put it down..... when its 5 am maybe you should sleep.. So I try to sleep but end uo thinking about it when trying to sleep


----------



## watson503 (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm here at work tonight and just cracked it open, it is going to be a trip to finally finish this series I started almost 15 years ago.


----------

